# Treed Bobcat by two Vizslas



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/07/bobcat-treed-by-vizslas.html

The bobcat Bailey and Chloe came across ran by me by maybe 10 feet and then up into a big blue oak tree.

They were so frustrated at not catching it. The bobcat was the first I had seen in the wild and it ran ahead of both the vizslas easily. It didn't seemed worried in the slightest.

3,000 miles of hill hiking and still we come across something new or different quite often.

Happy trails,

RBD


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We have had a bobcat in our yard when I let Ellie out in the morning twice in the last few months. It appeared to be stalking squirrels and was in the same general area both times. I ran it off after putting Ellie on the screen porch. She never saw it but I worry what would happen if she does next time. About once a year for the last few years either us or our neighbors has also spotted a Florida panther. I am super careful with Ellie out at night. She stays on leash and we stay right at the house.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Bobcats are great hunters and fighters 

great pics live action

take on a Cougar on over the Bobber 1 on 1 with dogs

The pic is the reward and with your Dogs


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That's impressive! 

Penny treed a rat the other day - I'll have to show her this and tell her to aim higher...


----------



## esslevy (Mar 23, 2013)

Slight tangent: I went out yesterday to Morgan Territory for the first time. It's a bit of a drive for me (I'm in the south bay), but my husband rode with my kids on their bikes while I hiked and my now 7 month old vizsla explored and ran among us all. We saw no bobcats however (though I have seen them in a park very close to my home, but sadly no dogs permitted there).

I wish there were more parks like this closer to my home.


----------

